# Park Pilot screen default.



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Is there a setting that can be set to have the Park Pilot screen be the default when you put the car in Reverse? Or is this something that has to be done with an OBDEleven or VCDS.

I find it annoying and inconvenient having to hit the button to get to that screen because when I am already in reverse and the back up camera is up then i hit the Park Pilot button it goes back to whatever the screen was before and then I have to hit the Park Pilot button again.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OH NO! Twice.....


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

This isn't the answer you're looking for, but if you hit the "Menu" button on the touch screen the Park Pilot screen will come up. Still not default setting but one less click. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kain2thebrain said:


> This isn't the answer you're looking for, but if you hit the "Menu" button on the touch screen the Park Pilot screen will come up. Still not default setting but one less click.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

I was just wondering this same thing yesterday, but then I remembered that backup cameras are mandatory on all 2018 and newer vehicles in the US. So, I highly doubt there's a way to default the screen to park pilot while you're in reverse.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ebTDI said:


> I was just wondering this same thing yesterday, but then I remembered that backup cameras are mandatory on all 2018 and newer vehicles in the US. So, I highly doubt there's a way to default the screen to park pilot while you're in reverse.


Reviving the thread. The Tiguan SEL premium defaults to the park pilot. anybody figure it out for the Atlas yet?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

When you put it in reverse, the backup cameral comes on be default and stays on until the vehicle exceeded ~8 mph or so. For the Park Distance Control (PDC) I have noticed a few things:

Sometimes I have to hit the "menu" button on the screen to turn on to get the "mini PDC display" - the diagram of the vehicle which will show you which sensor is beeping on the f/r.

Sometimes this mini PDC display comes on automatically but I can't quite figure out what series of/event(s) is needed for this. CONFIRMED IN MANUAL - AUTOMATIACLLY SWITCHES ON WHEN SPEED DROPS BELOW 6-9 MPH FOR THE FIRST TIME WHEN DRIVING FORWARD TOWARDS AND OBSTACLE IN FRONT OF THE VEHICLE.

It seems that when the front sensors are activated that the system comes on, but not the rear...at least not all the time...again...see above. CONFIRMED

Check the "Parking and Maneuvering" menu under the "Car" menu and make sure it is set to automatically activate. I have mine turned off at current b/c I don't like that it pops up/beeps when I am in traffic and get close to the car in front of me (VERIFIED ABOVE). Also some strangeness here...each time I have wanted to turn it on or off, it has taken me 3 times to do so i.e. I turn it off and then next time I'm in the vehicle, it's back to the previous setting...3 times...it's happened enough to make me think it's by design.

Maneuver braking is separate from the front assist/pedestrian monitoring emergency stopping and rear cross-traffic alert emergency stopping. This is for slow-speed parking when you are about to hit something. It only kicks in below 5 mph. This is the one (I THINK) that is pissing everyone off when their Atlas stops them coming in/out of steep driveways....I have mine turned off b/c of it.

Finally the manual has lots of info here...I'll spend some time reading it this week to figure it out but I suggest others with questions do the same. The system is somewhat confusing to me and honestly, I just want it to beep when I am about to hit something backing up or pulling forward.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> When you put it in reverse, the backup cameral comes on be default and stays on until the vehicle exceeded ~8 mph or so. For the Park Distance Control (PDC) I have noticed a few things:
> 
> Sometimes I have to hit the "menu" button on the screen to turn on to get the "mini PDC display" - the diagram of the vehicle which will show you which sensor is beeping on the f/r.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kart. I have yet to look yet but since I was coming from an SEL premium Tiguan, I thought it would be the same. But I will do so when time becomes available haha. In the Tiguan when I put it in reverse, the default screen is the park pilot with the 360 view but in the atlas, it is the full rear. I want to see if I can have the Park pilot with the 360 view as the default when i put it in reverse. Do you know if this is the menu?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you Kart. I have yet to look yet but since I was coming from an SEL premium Tiguan, I thought it would be the same. But I will do so when time becomes available haha. In the Tiguan when I put it in reverse, the default screen is the park pilot with the 360 view but in the atlas, it is the full rear. I want to see if I can have the Park pilot with the 360 view as the default when i put it in reverse. Do you know if this is the menu?


No clue - I'm out at this point on this! Time to dig into the manual...I see you have an SEL-P so to me, yes, I would think they should be the same. I have the regular SEL so I don't have the 360 view bit.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm willing to bet this is still an artifact of the new regulations for backup cameras. May 2018 was the "must adopt by" date. So it's highly likely that the Tiguan wasn't "updated" yet, and that VW implemented the change on all Atlases produced.

A test would be to find a Tiguan produced after May 2018 and see what it does.

I'm with you though, I wish I could change the default screen.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ebTDI said:


> I'm willing to bet this is still an artifact of the new regulations for backup cameras. May 2018 was the "must adopt by" date. So it's highly likely that the Tiguan wasn't "updated" yet, and that VW implemented the change on all Atlases produced.
> 
> A test would be to find a Tiguan produced after May 2018 and see what it does.
> 
> I'm with you though, I wish I could change the default screen.


That is interesting. Never thought of that. But the rear camera is still present though side by side with the Park pilot so I don't know why that would be noncompliance to the law. At any case, were the early build ATlas the same? I don't remember when our Tiguan was built.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> .....But the rear camera is still present though side by side with the Park pilot so I don't know why that would be noncompliance to the law......


The rear view would need to be the default in order to comply.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> That is interesting. Never thought of that. But the rear camera is still present though side by side with the Park pilot so I don't know why that would be noncompliance to the law. At any case, were the early build ATlas the same? I don't remember when our Tiguan was built.


When you have the park pilot screen, itsn't it just the outline of the car with the sensors? The new law states that when you select R, it must show the backup camera, even if it is in conjunction with a 360 cam or park sensors. It was so annoying on my volvo s90 because you had to manually select the 360 camera each time since it didn't put both up at once, and there was no way to change it due to volvo's early adoption of the may 2018 law -_-

Actually, having had the 360 in the atlas and volvo, i can unequivocally say that vw has one of the best setups. 360 on left (very clear compared to competition) and backup on right side. Go try the 360 camera in a rav4 platinum for example and tell me how you think it compares when you can't make out the pixelated washed out curb..


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....new law states that when you select R, it must show the backup camera, even if it is in conjunction with a 360 cam or park sensors.......


Doesn't this make sense to everyone? If rear view is required, there can't be a default to something else.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> When you have the park pilot screen, itsn't it just the outline of the car with the sensors? The new law states that when you select R, it must show the backup camera, even if it is in conjunction with a 360 cam or park sensors. It was so annoying on my volvo s90 because you had to manually select the 360 camera each time since it didn't put both up at once, and there was no way to change it due to volvo's early adoption of the may 2018 law -_-
> 
> Actually, having had the 360 in the atlas and volvo, i can unequivocally say that vw has one of the best setups. 360 on left (very clear compared to competition) and backup on right side. Go try the 360 camera in a rav4 platinum for example and tell me how you think it compares when you can't make out the pixelated washed out curb..


yup i know it is just the outline. I just like the side by side (360 and Rear) because I have a good view of the curbs and parking line. Now I have to constantly hit the menu button to get that view. Annoying!!!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> yup i know it is just the outline. I just like the side by side (360 and Rear) because I have a good view of the curbs and parking line. Now I have to constantly hit the menu button to get that view. Annoying!!!


Thank you US government regulations! I wonder which senator's kid almost got hit that caused this to go into effect.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2019)

I’m also interested in this. Doesn’t make sense that it would turn on automatically for the front but not the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

